
The inherent problem of scientific theories - rms
http://www.thinkgene.com/the-inherent-problem-with-scientific-theories/
======
maurycy
Recommended reading: Karl Popper. (There is a very good introduction:
<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/popper/>)

------
te_platt
I would have titled it "The inherent problem of scientific theories if you
think science is to establish TRUTH or to PROVE cause and effect".

This "inherent" problem goes away if you consider science as a process of
finding better means to make better predictions.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
exactly, please superimpose a utility function on all epistemological problems
in the future.

------
sanj
This reads like a (poor) freshman philosophy essay.

~~~
rms
Freshman philosophy essays don't generally discuss the philosophy of Bayes's
theorem. Usually they discuss the kind of philosophy rendered irrelevant by
the advances of Chomsky and Wittgenstein.

Here, I suspect the problem is that the essay is telling you something you
already know in too many words.

